# FX platform question



## vosso (18 August 2009)

Hi Guys

First time here just started learning about  forex trading. 
The question I need answered is are there any platforms based in aussie that trade on GMT (time). That could mean live data or just charts or it could mean having the facility to perform this function. I hope it makes sense.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (18 August 2009)

the three that offer MT4 in australia are

gomarkets
axisodl
fxcm

there are also other FX offers such as igmarkets and cmc markets who also offer share trading.

google them and have a look.


----------



## vosso (18 August 2009)

Thanks for the information will check them out.


----------

